# [APP][4.2+][DashClock Extension] Steam Online, a DashClock Extension for Steam



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

Have you ever wanted quick and easy access to your online Xbox Live friends, right from your home or lock screen? *If you have then Steam Online for DashClock is for you*.

This DashClock extension puts your friends list front and center, letting you know who's currently live and ready to play.

This application requires Android 4.2 or higher, and the DashClock app to function.

Here are some screenshots of the app in action:


http://imgur.com/kIA9v


This is a first release, so if you spot any bugs please let me know and I'll try to get them fixed as soon as possible.

Also, I haven't yet had a chance to test the app on phones, so let me know if there are any problems.

NOTE: I mentioned it in the app description, but it's important so I'll mention it here to. **This app will not work if your profile is set to private.**

If you want to use the app go and set your friends list to be publicly view-able. The upside is that this means the app doesn't need your Steam password to work.


----------

